# Vizsla Puppy - 10 weeks



## AMT18 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi, our V puppy is 10 weeks on Monday and the biting when we are playing is getting worse. Husband gets the brunt of it, then the kids seem to get it. She’s yet to bite me but I’m sure that will come! Sometimes she gets really riled up (mostly when tired!) and she really goes for it. Lunges and jumps in the air while snapping her teeth. We’ve made a really big effort over the last week to make sure the kids never make her feel uncomfortable and don’t get in her face, but tonight my 7 year old was just lying on the couch and our pup jumped up and climbed up and when he went to know she started snapping at his hair. Is this normal? Once she gets tired it’s really hard to settle her down! 

Any tips on how to get through it other than wearing a full on hazmat suit? 

Also any tips on how to get her to stop jumping on the couch, we happily sit on the floor when we are in there but she constantly jumps up, and we would rather her not for the time being due to the reasons above! Tried to lure her off with treats but she’s so smart, she takes the treat and is straight back up!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Keep working with the distractions and biting and make sure she is getting enough quiet time, and it is not over stimulation causing the worst of the behavior.
As for the jumping up on the couch, It is going to be a zillion corrections and sometimes timeouts to stop the behavior. I would also back off on the treats to lure her off the couch. She's effectively training you to give her treats. She's smart. 

At 10 weeks old she doesn't really remember a correction from 5 minutes earlier.


----------

